# Who has the best/worst Shooting form in the nba?



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

To me Vince Carter and Ray Allen have th best shooting form :cheers: 

Marcus camby has the ugliest shooting form in the nba period. :krazy:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Bo Outlaw is extremely deep bench, but I think he has the ugliest form locked down for as long as he's in the league.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marion has to be in this discussion. He's got one hell of an ugly shot

Allan Houston has one of the best motions I've ever seen


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

all time ugly form Bill Cartwright center for the Bulls.(if I misspelled it, my bad) Beautifull shots, Allan Houston, Ray Allen.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Tayshaun Prince. Nuff said. The slowest release in the world, and the oddest starting point I've seen outside of Sophomore Gym Class.


-Chris.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Even though he hasn't been in the NBA for a couple years, I nominate Anthony Mason and his hideous 2-second delay jumper for worst shooting form.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

well a while back, i was watching cavs game live....and the commentators were saying that Lebron need to work on his shooting form. Does lebron really have some kinda of an ugly looking jumper or what????


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> well a while back, i was watching cavs game live....and the commentators were saying that Lebron need to work on his shooting form. Does lebron really have some kinda of an ugly looking jumper or what????


LeBron fades back on shots and sometimes even fades side-to-side making for strange looking shots. But his actual form is good. Steve Kerr used to say during LeBron's rookie year that his form is good and all he needs is to drill himself hard during the summer to improve his shot and that's what James did.


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Marion has to be in this discussion. He's got one hell of an ugly shot
> 
> Allan Houston has one of the best motions I've ever seen


no doubt Shawn Marion, whenever I see it I wonder how he can shoot the ball so well, its just so unusual, the form and the release


----------



## gelf123 (Jun 4, 2005)

Best would have to be Ray Allen and worst is either Tayshaun Prince or Shawn Marion


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I like Rip Hamiltons style
I hate Darius Miles style.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

No Shaq? I mean when he shoots his free throws it just looks so funny! I can't imagine what a jumper would look like for him.

I also think Kyle Korver has one of the best looking shots in the league.


----------



## NicoletBaller (Jun 6, 2005)

Ray Allen has THE best shooting motion in the league. One of the worst shooting forms I've seen would have to be former Milwaukee Buck Anthony Mason... ugh.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Josh Childress and Shawn Marion have the worst shooting form I have ever seen. 

As for the best, I love Ray Allens stroke, as well as Tracy Mcgradys.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

Ray Allen has bad form. He gets no extenstion on his arms and throws the ball in sometimes.

I'd say Wesley Person and Allan Houston have the best.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Are you kidding? Ray Allen has a textbook jumpshot. its how everyone should shoot.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I would have to throw Sheed in the mix for best form on his shot, he keeps the ball so high above his head and just uses the flick of the wrist for the release. On the other note....Im not sure if its the worst? But Tayshaun Prince defenitely has an unorthodox kinda side arm lefthanded release that is never taught .


----------



## xavisxavis (Apr 2, 2005)

Shawn Marion! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

gelf123 said:


> Best would have to be Ray Allen and worst is either Tayshaun Prince or Shawn Marion


I concur. Throw Michael Redd and Allan Houston in as some of the best.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mike Miller.

Bo Outlaw.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

kaniffmn said:


> I concur. Throw Michael Redd and Allan Houston in as some of the best.


Michael Redd??? Are you kidding me? he has one of the worst shooting form in the nba......quick release and ugly. i even heard one of the nba commentators talking about it.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

kaniffmn said:


> I concur. Throw Michael Redd and Allan Houston in as some of the best.


Michael Redd has an unorthodox shooting style, but it is very pretty.
He uses his elbows very awkwardly, but his motion is fluid, and the ball goes in the basket.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I love Peja's form, don't know why though, lots of people think its ugly.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Ray Allen's shot is like poetry in motion. That's just an absolutely beautiful form. 




Josh Childress has a pretty ugly form, but I think Marion takes the cake. We're talking just about form, so it doesn't matter if Marion's shot go in or not.


----------



## sliver (Nov 21, 2004)

Best is ray allen, and i also like rip hamilton, iverson, rasheed wallace, maybe kobe.

worst is a toss-up between shawn marion and tayshaun prince. i love both players, but wow what ugly forms. Tayshaun's release is slow and his shots look awkward, but what works, works i guess. Marion's shots never look like they going to go in when he releases, but much of the time they do. its strange.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Ray Allen is the best
and for worst, look for bench post players (DeSagana Diop, DJ Mbenga, Adonal Foyle)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Mike Miller.
> 
> Bo Outlaw.


I was going to say both of them. Good work, Rawse.


A couple more people with strange shots are Milt Palacio and Matt Bonner. Milt pushes the ball from his neck-out and Matt flicks it in a really stiff motion. Both of them shot good %'s this season, but still.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

DuMa said:


> Are you kidding? Ray Allen has a textbook jumpshot. its how everyone should shoot.



Dead wrong. Allen has an unorthodox form on his jumper. Look at his extension. 

People complain a lot about Marion but I think Prince is much worse. I cringe whenever I see him attempt a J. 

Best form in the NBA, Houston and Nash come to mind right away.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Dirk has a pretty nice shot too. When he squares his feet and doesn't fade away, his jumper is a thing of beauty. He has a nice, high release with great rotation, and the arc on his shot is incredible. The ball kind of, splashes into the net.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Mike Miller has the best shooting form in the League by far, IMO. It's so fundamentally perfect. His body is always perfectly square to the basket, he puts beautiful, beautiful rotation on the ball, follows through, and elevates. It is damn near impossible to find anything wrong with his shot form.

Ugliest? Oh man. Tayshaun Prince, Bo Outlaw, and Shawn Marion.


----------



## Cammo (May 24, 2005)

Shawn Marion's shot is completely terrible and i think the worst thing about it is that it limits his game IMO, a shot from behind the head would do him wonders i think.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike Miller and Mike Dunleavy Jr. have strokes that continually look good when they leave their hands only to be complete bricks on many occasions. 

Goes to show, pretty form doesn't make you a great shooter. Pretty strange to see how some of these guys shoot. Who were they watching play basketball as kids? I learned watching Larry Legend, how to shoot.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The first person that came to mind for worst shooting form was Shawn Marion. I don't know how the hell that shot even goes in. My favorite shooting form and I think the best looking is Ray Allen's.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

In terms of ugly form, Mateen Cleaves has to be up there. He's got an ugly looking hitch in his shot.

Ray Allen's up there with the best. But, I think the best looking shot probably belongs to Radmanovic. He's a little more streaky than Ray, but when he's on he's got a really pretty shot. He puts a lot of arc on it, so the ball barely moves the net when it's dropping through.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

SHAWN MARION! That is one heck of an ugly shot, I don't even know how he makes them, but it works for him, so what can I say?

Tayshaun has quite the ugly one as well. Croshere's looks funny when he shoots free throws. 

I also remember Anthony Mason had one heck of a gross shot.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Joe Johnson shot is smooth, I love watching him shoot. I hate Marion's shot, it looks like a fluke everytime he makes a three or a long two. I like Tay's shot though, looks weird, but it's not irritating.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Bill Cartwright's shot looked really ugly. Really.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Ugly - Chris Dudley

Pretty - Jeff Hornacek


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

I love Jim Jackson's shot, the way he has his hands up before releasing. And after releasing it always seems good, just by his form alone. He doesn't get much lift on his shots though.

I don't like Shawn Marion's shot, for obvious reasons, but neither do I like Dirk's jumpers, I don't like the way his legs are always so wide apart. Just me.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

i think ray allens stroke is probably the best and marions and princes shots are by far the ugliest


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Does anyone else notice that a lot of times Ray Allen has no rotation on his shots, and throws more of a knuckleball?

I think the prettiest shots go to the pure shooters, almost always: Allan Houston, Peja, Dirk, Korver, etc.

LeBron has a nice looking jumper.

Shawn Marion makes me cringe when he shoots.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Worst: By a landslide, Marion
Best (from a form standpoint): Ray Allen


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Best: Ray Allen
Worst: How can it not be Bo Outlaw, i cant stop laughing when he shoots


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Best: Ray Allen
Worst: Marion


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

This thread cannot be complete without any mention of Walter Mcarthy...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Max Payne said:


> This thread cannot be complete without any mention of Walter Mcarthy...


You meant Walter McCarty? Or "Waltah"? 

Basically, IMO, if you don't at least mention Bo Outlaw as having the ugliest shot, then there's something wrong with your list. When he played for the Grizzlies and I sat close to the court, I almost cried in pain when he had to shoot a jumpshot or a free throw. His hand changes forms almost every time he shoots, and it's never pretty. On several occasions, I saw him finish his follow through with his hand as a fist. :whoknows:


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

UKfan4Life said:


> You meant Walter McCarty? Or "Waltah"?
> 
> Basically, IMO, if you don't at least mention Bo Outlaw as having the ugliest shot, then there's something wrong with your list. When he played for the Grizzlies and I sat close to the court, I almost cried in pain when he had to shoot a jumpshot or a free throw. His hand changes forms almost every time he shoots, and it's never pretty. On several occasions, I saw him finish his follow through with his hand as a fist. :whoknows:


 True, Outlaw, as much as I love the guy's defense and hustle, is a terrible terrible shooter.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

remember Dee Brown's from a few years back?
he would hold it until he was on his way down and kick his feet forward and just cannon the ball into the net... very odd

and Dirk's J is beautiful... from the waist up


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Best shooting forms i have ever seen:

- Bird, with the unblockable jumper (he was the first to master the fadeaway);

- Reggie Miller and Dell Curry (the quickest releases i have ever seen).


----------



## Jeriqaui (Jul 5, 2003)

most centers have pretty ****ty shots.

nash has perfect form (from any angle too)


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Josh Childress has a really ugly form. He is money for the J most times, but damn is it ugly coming out of there..


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Pretty shots:

Steve Nash - I think it's amazing how the shot always looks good and clean, no matter where or how he's releasing the ball.

Ben Gordon - No one's mentioned him, but his shot always looks good. He always squares up well, has a feathery release, and has a great 'base.' His legs are always wide apart, which I think gives your jumper a lot of strength to it, which is one of the reasons why it always looks so good.

Allan Houston - I think he has the prettiest form in the league. Feathery.

Kobe Bryant - I've always thought his shot looks good.

Mike Miller.

Rip Hamilton.

And although his form isn't picture perfect, I always like watching Peja shoot. His release is a little unorthodox, but with his high and quick release, and how he can get it off anywhere, and when he's on, he just swishes everything.

Bad -

Shawn Marion - Looks like a 12 year old school girl when he shoots.

Tayshaun Prince - Ditto.

Bo Outlaw - He probably gets the lifetime award for ugliest shot.

Anthony Mason's was pretty goofy too. He'd jump up, hold the ball out in front of him the entire time, and when he was just about to hit the ground, he'd just sort of flick it in.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

-best shooting: Ray Allen. he is so smooth and his release is so quick... money from anywhere on the field. also Peja: watch him shooting and see the ball never going lower than his belly... hes just so quick.
-worst: tough choice... id say Ben Wallace. cant say anything about Marion because he hits them.


----------



## M.D.E (Feb 26, 2005)

Best: Allan Houston(i use 2 go to the playgrounds and try 2 shoot like him)
Tmac
Tim Duncan

worst

Mason(anthony)
Bo


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Best: 
Rasheed Wallace- Damn near impossible to block that fadeaway off the low block. 
Jameer Nelson- Absolutely money from mid-range with impeccable form.
Mike Miller- Pretty, pretty shot. Not much else to say.

Worst:
Shawn Marion- Small children shriek and puppies cry out in pain every time he shoots.
Bo Outlaw- I love the way he plays but for the love of God, avert your eyes when he decides to shoot.
Ben Wallace- Why does this guy think he's an offensive option? He should never have a play run for him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I didn't read a single post in this thread, but Shawn Marion has to be the worst.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I was never THAT bothered by Marions shot. Its awkward, but not really ugly. Prince's shot is ugly. Hamilton has a nice shot, but his follow through isn't that great.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Hmmm, two people that I forgot to mention are Rashard Lewis and Jason Terry. 

As far as form goes, those guys don't seem to get a lot of credit, but their shots always look smooth and natural.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Best

Vince Carter, Allan Houston, Ray Allen, 

Worst

Marion, Ben Wallace, Outlaw, Prince, Redd


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing about Marion, is that every single jumpshot looks like a half-floater to me. Two handed floaters from 23 feet. What a bizarre way to shoot shots.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Allan Houston is my favorite shooter.

Shawn Marion is the worst IMO. He looks like shooting buzzer beaters all the time.

I have never seen Bo Outlaw shoot. I never pay attention to him.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bo Outlaw shoots?

News to me..


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

The best-looking form is probably Steve Nash or Ray Allen, it's just beautiful when they hit jumpers.
For the worst - there's probably some 3rd-string C's with pretty ugly shots in the league, but you never see them shoot, so it's a tie between Tayshaun Prince and Shawn Marion. I like both players, but Marion's shot is a two-handed flick from his chest, and Prince appears to be trying to block his own shot. Whenever Marion shoots, I think "3...2...1...and the Suns win on a buzz..." then I remember that it wasn't a buzzer-beater, he just shoots like that all the time. But hey, Prince and Marion are decent shooters, so whatever is comfortable for them is good as long as it goes in.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

someone mentioned Bird being a nice shooter... i agree he was unblockable, but he was hardly the first to master the fadeaway, and he had a pretty weird shot, too (behind the head, flat-footer)


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

To everyone who said Ben Wallace, he doesn't have ugly form, it just doesn't go in. He's like Shaq where he's just too strong to shoot jumpers.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

jannero pargo!

For the bulls fans out there.

And the worst shot, gilbert arenas :biggrin:


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

best: 
Ray Allen...the puriest shot i've ever seen, he shoots with ease
Steve Nash...its something about his fadaways that put a smile on my face

worst:
Shawn Marion....how the hell does **** go in
Tony Parker....i hate his jumper...he doesn't jump straight up, he leaps forward


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Best: Ray Allen
J.R. Smith

Worst: Shawn Marion
Brian Grant


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Korver has a great shot
Marion has a bad shot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Best: Vince and Ray Allen
Worst:Tayshaun, Bo, Marion and Bron


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Obviously, none of you guys have seen Anthony Johnson shoot.... His form is terrible.

I'll say that Ray Allen has the best shooting form in the league.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

I cringe whenever i see marion shoot, jeebus its not only ugly but goofy.

Somone mentioned t-mac has one of the best shooting forms, although im a houston fan i have to disagree. He has good shooting form, but his shot is kinda flat.


----------



## eternal_s9o7m (Aug 24, 2003)

Pau Gasol. the guy literally shoots with one hand, and keeps his off-hand just floating in the air about 5 or 6 inches away from the ball.


----------

